# Replacing a Vacuum Electrical Plug



## housewife (Feb 27, 2008)

I just replaced the plug on my vacuum, and it works. The specs on the vacuum say 120 V, 7.5 Amps. The Quick-Connect Plug, 2 Wire, that I replaced it with says its for a 10A - 125V, do not use type TPT extra flexible cords; use only with 2-conductor #18 SPT-1 or #18 SPT-2 flat cord. My cord is not flat. My concern is possible overheating. Is the replacement plug I used acceptable? Thanks.


----------



## GaryK (Jun 25, 2007)

I would not worry about the cord overhearing, or a plug rated over what the vac draws.


----------



## housewife (Feb 27, 2008)

Thank you.


----------



## North40 (Oct 17, 2007)

You don't have to worry about overheating. But there is another possible issue …

I think the reason for the warnings is that the clamp on the plug is designed for a flat cord, and when it is tightened it may either pinch the round cord, or it may not hold the cord securely. If it pinches, it could damage the insulation around the wires causing a break or a short. If it doesn't hold securely, the wires might be pulled off the contacts and either short or become exposed.

If I was using it, I'd leave it and keep an eye on it. If my wif… uh, I mean … if Marianne were using it, I'd change it to one rated for a round cord.


----------



## Suz (Feb 12, 2008)

Gary, have you ever felt how warm the "factory" cord is after you make a few hot laps around the house with the vacuum? I think the manufacturers put the minimum quality cord on their machines to keep the costs down. However, I've never heard of a fire being caused by a vacuum cleaner. <grin>


----------

